# After BMQ?



## -Dutchie- (3 Apr 2007)

hey, im off to BMQ this weekend to St. Jean and i was wondering, do you bring back the combats and all your other gear they give you back home with you when your done? if they even give you time between your BMQ and SQ


----------



## joonrooj (3 Apr 2007)

There are many many topics about life after BMQ, if you are going to St. Jean I'm going to assume you are in the regular force, you will be stationed at wherever your next training is going to be in a PAT platoon, until the next course. You will keep your combats and all other items issued.

Please try a search first next time.


----------



## medaid (3 Apr 2007)

Not really, he could be either NavRes or AirRes they go to St Jean too.


----------



## joonrooj (5 Apr 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Not really, he could be either NavRes or AirRes they go to St Jean too.


Roger that.


----------



## NavComm (5 Apr 2007)

NavRes or AirRes don't usually go to SQ after bmq though


----------



## medaid (5 Apr 2007)

lol missed out on that part.


----------



## Lukz (8 Apr 2007)

sure you get a break.... the bus ride over to SQ


----------

